# Male tortoise mating



## Carol S (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi:

My male Russian tortoise has been trying to mate with all the females. I have seen him mate correctly a few times, however, many times he is trying to mate with the sides or front of the females. Is this normal behavior or does my male not know what he is doing?

Thanks for any information. 

Carol


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's normal ... he will get it right eventually! Randy little guys, aren't they?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 12, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> It's normal ... he will get it right eventually! Randy little guys, aren't they?


Hey I resemble that comment


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 12, 2012)

He's a player!


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 13, 2012)

100% normal.

Testosterone powered males will mate with anything and everything. It doesn't have to be female, it doesn't have to be the right end, it doesn't even have to be a tortoise.

Many on here will be able to cite rocks, bowls, plant pots, as mates.

Joe will even tackle the base of our basketball net... he obviously like 'em big!


----------

